# Merlin RDTA



## Hiro (21/6/17)

Anyone who knows of who has stock of the Merlin RDTA?


----------



## Stosta (21/6/17)

Silver here...

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/merlin-rdta-by-augvape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (21/6/17)

SS 
Black/Gold
Rose Gold available 

https://thevapeindustry.co.za/products/augvape-merlin-rdta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

